# Dwarf lily bulbs... how long till they break thru



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so i bought some dwarf lily bulbs. I have them sitting on a gravel bed in a bowl filled with water. The water got dirty as i guess the bulbs had dirt inside and released it and i drained some out and refilled. Ive had them sitting now for a week or so and just curious how long it takes to see any life happening. Ive read they are slow growers so what are my time periods on life sprouting?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

do you have a lights over them, are you adding any plant food most cases from what i have seen 4-5 days i have seen sprouts comming from them


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

My last bulb sprouted in a matter of days. And within several weeks it was dominating my tank. Recently I had to uproot it and give it the boot. The root system targeted nearly every fert tab I had in my tank and was effectively starving out my other plants. But boy howdy did it grow and turn into a beauty! Wish I had thought it out better though... heh. 

But yeah, my guy created a little nub of a sprout on maybe day four or five and after that it just went crazy.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

My dwarf lilly took about 3 weeks to sprout! I wouldn't worry about it too much, unless it's smelly and squishy to the touch. Then it's rotted, and it's best to send it in for a new one. Still, very much worth the wait!


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

should it feel hard like a stone? The outer shell feels hard but i can sqeeze it too like a tennis ball. I dont smell anything. I have had it sitting in the sun right now since it is in a bowl with gravel and bring it in at night. Was gonna wait til it broke thru then put it in the tank. When i squish it it squirted out a drt like substance, but if it supposed to be hard like a rock and not able to squish could i have a dud.. or 2. The lighting in my aquirium (not for the lilies right now) is 2 - 13 wat cfl's. Box stated it was equivalent to 23 each bulb, so 46 watts for my 10 gallon tanks with 6500k light. Oh also i figured id add some potting soil today to the bowl to give it some nutrients.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

The bulb should feel fairly hard, like a regular land plant bulb (if you've ever felt one). Not necessarily hard as a rock, but not squishy either. I'd just give it time if it's not stinking, growing mold or just being gross in general.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah Ive had one like how you are describing.It sprouted so I would just watch it.

The lights you have are great for plants.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

ok i will sit bit and see if these start to get going. I would love to see some reddish flowers in the tank. Oh was wondering about the lights i described. HOw long do CFLs usually last for?


----------

